
Grain: Functional Typed Language for the Web - montogeek
https://grain-lang.org/
======
asplake
It’s “for the web” but where does one find a web example? Client? Server? ELM
equivalent perhaps (a guess)? None of that on the landing page.

------
aabbcc1241
It seems quite popular on Github, but I don't see how it stands out from the
introduction in their website

